
How Not following my dreams enabled me to build a startup with 3.2M users - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/how-not-following-my-dreams-enabled-me-to-build-a-startup-with-3-2-million-users-b03a9cb05cb9
======
raarts
Amazing how many people apparently are happy with this different take on
starting a business. HN really is a start-up bubble.

Most IT businesses are started without external funding. It makes you grow
slower, but that's not as big of a problem as people make you believe. Also
you don't need to answer to investors.

It does pay to have a mentor though especially the first time.

------
DamonHD
Yes, very interesting, thank you.

We're in investment discussions right now and while not in an identical
position by any means I agree with some of the thinking here.

------
KnstrOnline
Awesome insights. Thank you. I follow exact same way with my business, and I
couldn't agree more.

------
SkyLinx
I really enjoyed the read, very inspiring.

